# 2018 CPT codes for heart failure with higher reimbursement



## lndavis (Jun 19, 2017)

Good morning,

Has anyone heard of any new CPT codes for 2018 for heart failure treatment. I have some providers who said there are new codes that are coming out in 2018 which would allow higher reimbursement. I haven't been able to find anything yet. I know that there is a new designation "C7" which specifies the provider specialty which would help with denials. But they are adamant that new CPT codes will also we out there. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## denawallwork (Jul 25, 2017)

*new cpt codes*

https://www.asahq.org/advocacy/fda-...rule-for-2018-medicare-physician-fee-schedule
anesthesia codes...


----------



## denawallwork (Jul 25, 2017)

*new cpt codes*

https://www.asahq.org/advocacy/fda-...rule-for-2018-medicare-physician-fee-schedule anesthesia codes


----------

